# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Θάλεια [Aber, Thalia, El Shahba]

## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το Αιγιο στην Ιτεα με το πορθμειο *Θαλεια* (404 τοννων) το 1961

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Aigio Itea 1960.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Θαλεια* 

13/4/1960

19600413 Ferries.jpg

Απο το Αιγιο στην Ιτεα .... πορθμειο *Θαλεια* (404 τοννων) 

14/7/1963

19630714 Thaleia.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ ήρθε στη χώρα μας το _1959_, όταν και πήρε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1535_ και αγοράστηκε από την Συρία όπου έφερε το όνομα _EL SAHBA_. Διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _1978_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στη Σαουδική Αραβία.

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1943_ και πρόκειται πιθανότατα για πρώην Βρετανικό πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk2. Να το δούμε σε μία φωτό από τον _Σεπτέμβριο 1968_,

Thalia - 1968.jpg
_Πηγή : picasa - Χρήστης : mloss_

και να παρατηρήσουμε τις πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες που είχε με ένα άλλο πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό που δούλεψε επίσης στη χώρα μας, το _ΑΛΙΝΑ της Αιδηψού_.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To πορθμειο ΘΑΛΕΙΑ σε μια ασπρομαυρη φωτογραφια   στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1970  

_Thalia  1972.jpg
_Αρχειο despo


_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία. Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο το θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο του φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή και τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να τον φωτογραφίσω και να σας παρουσιάσω. 
Μία πιστεύω ιστορική φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη στις αρχές του 1960 (άγνωστο απο ποιόν) με το Θάλεια αριστερά και με το Ζάκυνθος δεξιά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) την ώρα  της καθέλκυσης του.
Για τους φίλους Espresso Venezia, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτων.

ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ - ΘΑΛΕΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικά πράγματα φίλε Παντελή.....

Φωτογραφία στις αρχές του '60, με δύο πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά στο Πέραμα. Το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ αριστερά και βέβαια το _ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ_ (μετέπειτα ΦΑΙΑΞ και ΑΘΗΝΑ) μετά την πρώτη του μετασκευή, στην καθέλκυση του που είχε γίνει τότε με παρουσία επισήμων και αρκετά μεγάλη δημοσιότητα στον τύπο της εποχής. Ευκαιρία να του φτιάξουμε και ένα δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ μιας και δεν υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απο το θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο του φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή και τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να τον φωτογραφίσω και να σας παρουσιάσω. 
> Μία πιστεύω ιστορική φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη στις αρχές του 1960 (άγνωστο απο ποιόν) με το Θάλεια αριστερά και με το Ζάκυνθος δεξιά (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) την ώρα  της καθέλκυσης του.
> Για τους φίλους Espresso Venezia, T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτων.
> 
> ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ - ΘΑΛΕΙΑ.jpg


Εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε Παντελη... Και αλλες, και αλλες!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απο το Αιγιο στην Ιτεα με το πορθμειο *Θαλεια* (404 τοννων) το 1961
> 
> Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)
> 
> Aigio Itea 1960.JPG


Το πορθμείο στην φωτό -επάνω- σίγουρα δεν είναι το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_, αλλά κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα -για να μην πω βεβαιότητα- το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_. Μπορούμε όμως να το δούμε το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ στην Ιτέα σε μία πολύ όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ -κάτω- που έχει ανεβάσει ο κ. Πέππας στο θέμα "ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αιγίου - Αγ.Νικολάου/Ιτέας". 




> Τα πορθμεια *Αιγιου−Ιτεας* ξεκινησαν το 1957. Πριν απο αυτα υπηρχαν μικρα καικια που εκαναν την συγκοινωνια, συνηθως με αθλιες συνθηκες...
> 
> Εδω καρτ ποσταλ απο την συλλογη μου που δειχνει πορθμειο να φθανει στην  Ιτεα. Ειναι κατα την διαρκεια της Απριλιανης δικτατοριας και το μεγαλο  πλοιο διπλα ειναι ενα απο τα Γιουγκοσλαβικα
> 
> Itea.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το άλλοτε αποβατικό αρμάτων φωτογραφημένο το μακρινό 1960 από το φακό της Elva Hunting

thalia.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ ήρθε στη χώρα μας το _1959_, όταν και πήρε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1535_ και αγοράστηκε από την Συρία όπου έφερε το όνομα _EL SAHBA_. Διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _1978_ όταν και πουλήθηκε στη Σαουδική Αραβία.
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το _1943_ και πρόκειται πιθανότατα για πρώην Βρετανικό πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου LCT Mk2.


Μετά την πώληση του (εμφανίζεται να έγινε το 1976) το πλοίο περιήλθε στη Nashar Saudi Lines της Τζέντα και μετονομάστηκε ABER. Διαχειρίστρια εταιρία εμφανίζεται η Seratia Marine Services Ltd με έδρα τον Πειραιά και το σκάφος εξακολουθεί να καταγράφεται στο Lloyd's Register. Οι πληροφορίες προέρχονται και πάλι από το warsailors.com

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη ευχαριστούμε θερμώς για τα νέα στοιχεία. Με το όνομα _ABER_ βρίσκουμε τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου, _IMO 5357771_, το ότι εξακολουθεί μέχρι και σήμερα να καταγράφεται ως επιβατηγό (Passengers Ship), και ως τελευταία του σημαία αυτή της Σαουδικής Αραβίας.

Επιβεβαιώνουμε ακόμα ότι ανήκε στον τύπο LCT _Mk2_, μιας και με τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ βρίσκουμε την "καρτέλα" του στο marinetraffic (search all vessels), όπου διαβάζουμε τις διαστάσεις του : Μήκος x Πλάτος: 48.98m x 10.19m. Έχοντας ως δεδομένες τις ναυπηγικές διαστάσεις των Mk2, 48.8m x 9.45m, προσθέτοντας στο πλάτος και τους μετέπειτα πλευρικούς διαδρόμους, είμαστε βέβαιοι για τον τύπο του πλοίου. 

Να αναφέρω τέλος ότι ως έτος κατασκευής του στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται το 1944. Ένα στοιχείο λανθασμένο βέβαια (τα Mk2 κατασκευάστηκαν τα έτη 1941 - 1942) το οποίο όμως όπως έχω ξανααναφέρει το συναντάμε στα στοιχεία και άλλων αποβατικών (τουλάχιστον) πλοίων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φωτογραφια του ΘΑΛΕΙΑ    στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-SHIPS...gAAOSwuxFYwDW-

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία σπουδαία φωτογραφία από τον λιμένα Ηρακλέους στο Κερατσίνι - Νέο Ικόνιο από το _1964_, που είχε παρουσιαστεί στο φόρουμ _ΕΔΩ_ πριν εννέα (9) ολάκερα χρόνια.

Hercules Port.jpg

Τότε, ανάμεσα στα τόσα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία της, ο φίλος _Ellinis_ είχε αναφερθεί και στην παντόφλα που διακρινόταν αριστερά κάτω.




> Μια πραγματικά σπουδαία φωτογραφία, οι εκδόσεις του ΟΛΠ είναι γεμάτες με πολύτιμα πετράδια...
> Πίσω απο τα βουνά με το κάρβουνο, απο την άλλη μεριά του ντόκου που  είναι δεμένο το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π., φαίνεται και το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.
> Πιο κοντά μας, μπροστά απο την πλώρη του αρχαίου φορτηγού, νομίζω πως  φαίνεται μια άσπρη "παντοφλίτσα" με κίτρινο φουγάρο.


Τα χρόνια πέρασαν και ποτέ δεν σχολιάστηκε - αναφέρθηκε ποιό ήταν αυτό το φέρρυ. Ήταν λοιπόν το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_ του παρόντος θέματος, και κατά πάσαν βεβαιότητα ήταν δεμένη μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο _Ν. Σάββα_ στο Νέο Ικόνιο.

Hercules Port_PR.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το «Θάλεια» στο λιμάνι της Ιτέας. Ήταν ένα από τα ferry της γραμμής Ιτέας-Αιγίου. Σχεδόν πριν πέντε δεκαετίες. 
Φωτο από *Marina Iteas*Το-«Θάλεια»-στο-λιμάνι-της-Ιτέας.-Ήταν-ένα-από-τα-ferry-της-γραμμής-Ιτέας-Αιγίου.-Σχεδόν-πριν-πέ.jpg

----------


## gioros

ξέρει κανείς τον τύπο των μηχανών ?

----------


## npapad

> ξέρει κανείς τον τύπο των μηχανών ?


General Motors (σύμφωνα με τον LR 71-72). 6 (?) X Oil each 6 cyl. geared to 2 screw shafts 600 BHP. 
Built 1944 (England), 331 gt. Owner : Papanikolaou & Co.
Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 1535), call sign SVWN.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> General Motors (σύμφωνα με τον LR 71-72). 6 (?) X *Oil* each 6 cyl. geared to 2 screw shafts 600 BHP.


Τι σημαίνει το «oil» εδώ; Κάποια μορφή diesel;

----------


## npapad

> Τι σημαίνει το «oil» εδώ; Κάποια μορφή diesel;


Ναι, Μ.Ε.Κ. πετρελαιοκίνητη εννοεί (ντηζελομηχανή). Εδώ αναφέρει ότι είχε έξι μηχανές κομπλαρισμένες ανά τρεις στον κάθε άξονα... Αυτό το 6 λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται, μπορεί να είναι λάθος στο LR. 4 μηχανές το καταλαβαίνω... αλλά 6 ???

----------


## gioros

> General Motors (σύμφωνα με τον LR 71-72). 6 (?) X Oil each 6 cyl. geared to 2 screw shafts 600 BHP. 
> Built 1944 (England), 331 gt. Owner : Papanikolaou & Co.
> Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 1535), call sign SVWN.


Ευχαρηστω πολυ φιλε για την απαντηση

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη πόζα του ΘΑΛΕΙΑ.

IMG_20191120_184205.jpg

----------

